# Metro NY Area



## nashscan (Dec 4, 2009)

Anyone know which transit companies in the NY metro area allow walking between cars?

Preston


----------



## Heading North (Dec 4, 2009)

I think all three of the commuter lines generally do--in fact, I had to walk between cars frequently when I commuted on the LIRR because only four (very crowded) cars would platform at my stop in the morning, and if I moved back I could sometimes get a seat.

The PATH and the NYC subways don't... I imagine PATH has had the rule for a long time. The NYC subway rule is only within the last few years, and it was designed to cut down on "subway surfing" if I recall. On the IND/BMT lines (the lettered trains) the doors are often locked, but can be released by the crew in an emergency. I'm not sure if the doors lock on the IRT (the numbered trains), but official MTA policy is that you can't walk between cars outside of an emergency, and you could be ticketed for doing so.


----------



## DET63 (Dec 4, 2009)

You can walk between the cars all you want on BART, but in fact few people do so. I only do if I board a car that's full. Once I left the car I had boarded not because it was full, but because the A/C had failed.


----------



## George Harris (Dec 4, 2009)

Then there are systems like Singapore, Hong Kong, and Taipei where the train is effectively open-bodied from end to end. There are no doors between cars, only an open area about 3/4 the width of the car body.

In a lightly loaded train (seldom happens) you can look the length of the train and watch the bending around curves and through the vertical curves. Gives you something like what would be the sensation of riding in the belly of a snake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

George Harris said:


> Then there are systems like Singapore, Hong Kong, and Taipei where the train is effectively open-bodied from end to end. There are no doors between cars, only an open area about 3/4 the width of the car body.
> In a lightly loaded train (seldom happens) you can look the length of the train and watch the bending around curves and through the vertical curves. Gives you something like what would be the sensation of riding in the belly of a snake.


NYCT Subway, moving between cars is illegal.

Commuter rail, it is allowed. However, if you are on a LIRR/MNCRR electric MU, and you reach the door between 2 married pairs, be VERY careful. There is no protection, and you are actually out in the elements. Also, electric MU's end doors are very hard to open because of the higher pressure between cars. Car end doors may have 8 handles, just open one, the door will open.


----------



## Guest_Dutchrailnut_* (Dec 12, 2009)

Guest said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > Then there are systems like Singapore, Hong Kong, and Taipei where the train is effectively open-bodied from end to end. There are no doors between cars, only an open area about 3/4 the width of the car body.
> ...



On both LIRR and MNCR the doors between cars, are marked " moving between cars when train is moving is prohibited "


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 14, 2009)

I believe it says or suggests that on NJT, but nobody actually enforces it except minityrants. I assume its the same on MTA commuter trains. You can move between the cars in a married pair, otherwise you couldn't get to the bathroom.


----------



## transit54 (Dec 21, 2009)

George Harris said:


> Then there are systems like Singapore, Hong Kong, and Taipei where the train is effectively open-bodied from end to end. There are no doors between cars, only an open area about 3/4 the width of the car body.
> In a lightly loaded train (seldom happens) you can look the length of the train and watch the bending around curves and through the vertical curves. Gives you something like what would be the sensation of riding in the belly of a snake.


In Barcelona, the new trains were configured in this manner - it was a pretty neat ride!


----------



## DET63 (Dec 24, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I believe it says or suggests that on NJT, but nobody actually enforces it except minityrants. I assume its the same on MTA commuter trains. You can move between the cars in a married pair, otherwise you couldn't get to the bathroom.


*You can move between the cars in a married pair, otherwise you couldn't get to the bathroom.*

Meaning you can't go to the bathroom without your spouse? What do single people do?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I believe it says or suggests that on NJT, but nobody actually enforces it except minityrants. I assume its the same on MTA commuter trains. You can move between the cars in a married pair, otherwise you couldn't get to the bathroom.


You go to from car to car when train is STOPPED.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 24, 2009)

Dutchrailnut said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it says or suggests that on NJT, but nobody actually enforces it except minityrants. I assume its the same on MTA commuter trains. You can move between the cars in a married pair, otherwise you couldn't get to the bathroom.
> ...


Dude, when ya gotta go, ya gotta go.


----------



## nashscan (Dec 25, 2009)

For me, moving between cars is part of the "train experience". I would like to do it on the NYC subway next month, but I don't want to get a citation.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 26, 2009)

I wouldn't do it on the subway. I'd call it extremely dangerous.


----------

